# Sprung!



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

I love March.. don't you? "In like a lion and out like a lamb"

Even if we are only on day 9, it's already nice. Yesterday, I got the chance to wash the E39. Today, it was vacuum day for the E39 and E53, then wash the E46. 

My car is clean.. and it feels right.:thumbup:


----------



## Greco (Feb 16, 2003)

Ha!! I had to shovel 8 inches of the white stuff yesterday!!


----------

